# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  CWRU Biorobotics Lab,  Case Western Reserve University, Cleveland, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

Website - biorobots.case.edu

vimeo.com/biorobotics

Director - Roger Quinn

Projects:

TWISTER (TWISted TowEr Robot), 3D printed origami robot

Crawling biohybrid robot

Puppy, tetrapod

Compliant Modular Mesh Worm (CMMWorm)

Whegs

Tensegrity

Morphing Micro Air and Land Vehicles

Jumping (Micro-Cricket Robot Series, Mini Whegs)

Tumbleweed Robot

Tetrapod Inter-leg Control

Neuromechanical model of the praying mantis Tenodera sinensis

----------


## Airicist

Micro-Cricket Robot
March 6, 2013




> The Micro-Cricket Robot is pneumatically driven and uses McKibben actuators for locomotion. Development of the cricket required improvement and development of new micro capabilities to actuate and control such a small robot.

----------

